# Retrofit: High Beam Assist (HBA)



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This thread was initially for me to gather information about this retrofit, as I could not find much information online about fitting it, especially for my early MK2. This is much more involved on non-BCM cars as you will need to replace the CECM and Convenience modules 09 and 46, as well as the instrument cluster. That is beyond the scope of this thread, but I will provide info for those in future...

High Beam Assist (HBA) was an option available on later model year MK2s, that when enabled, automatically turns on and off main beam as and when appropriate. This works in conjunction with auto headlights. When the headlights are in 'auto', the minimum speed threshold is met, and ambient lighting is dark enough, and there are no vehicles ahead or oncoming, main beam is enabled. When the lower speed threshold is met, or any of the previous conditions are breached, main beam is disabled.

The PR code is 8N7 and was a cheap option at £100.

Prerequisites:

The central electric module 09 needs to be a BCM (fitted from ~2009, part number beginning with 8P0 907 063)
Auto headlights - see my retrofit guide here (inc dimming rear view mirror and auto wipers)
White DIS instrument cluster
Optional information for some parts mentioned below:

Anti dazzle wing mirrors - see my retrofit guide here
Parts needed:
Rear view mirror with HBA sensor inc auto-dimming - 8J0 857 511 C 4PK or 8J0 857 511 G 4PK (both are the compatible)

6 pin connector - 8E0 971 834
Pins for 6 pin connector - TE 963725

8 pin connector - 8K0 971 833
Pins for 8 pin connector - TE 7-1452653

Momentary indicator stalk (does not latch forward into main beam position) - 8P0 953 513 F (with cruise control) / 8P0 953 513 E (without cruise control)

CAN gateway with support for module 20 - check your current one first (see if 20 is in the installation list), post in the thread if you need help identifying a suitable version

Coding:

19-CAN Gateway - Installation List

Enable '20-High-Beam Assist.'
20-High-Beam Assist.

Coding
Byte 0, bit 0-4 - 02 Headlight Type: Bi-Xenon
Byte 1, bit 0-7 - 02 Steering Type: Right-Hand-Drive (RHD)

Adaptation
Channel 01 - 'Low Beam Speed Threshold' (in kph)
Channel 02 - 'High Beam Speed Threshold' (in kph)
Channel 62 - 'City Limit Recognition' - 0 for UK
Channel 112 - 'Country Driving Specification' - 1 for RHD

09-Cent Elec. - Coding

Byte 11, bit 3 - enable 'High Beam Assist installed'
Byte 29, bit 6 - enable 'Momentary Switch for High Beam'









The HBA sensor viewed head on in the mirror mount. Trying to get hold of one of these is quite difficult, and they are horrendously expensive new. Patience will be needed!









New and old mirrors side by side. The mount is larger but hidden behind the mirror anyway when viewed from the drivers seat









I made an adaptor loom to convert the standard auto dimming 6 pin connector (T6n) to the HBA 8 pin connector (T8p). The pins are different so can't just be swapped over

There are 5 wires used, an extra 2 will be newly added powertrain canbus (not pictured). This is before cloth taping them

Pin 1 > Positive, ignition live (from T6n/1 - black/yellow 0.35mm)
Pin 2 > Earth (from T6n/2 - brown 0.35mm)
Pin 3 > Powertrain canbus high (slice wires from the can gateway pin 16 - orange/black 0.35mm)
Pin 4 > Dimming wing mirror connection 1 (from T6n/4 - black/purple 0.35mm) (only if dimming wing mirrors are fitted)
Pin 5 > Dimming wing mirror connection 2 (from T6n/5 - purple 0.35mm) (only if dimming wing mirrors are fitted)
Pin 6 > Interior light signal - to undim (purple/blue 0.35mm) (might not be present, see my dimming rear view mirror guide linked above for more info as now is a good time to add it)
Pin 8 > Powertrain canbus low (slice wires from the can gateway pin 6 - orange/brown 0.35mm)

The reverse signal from T6n/3 is no longer used as the new mirror gets this information via canbus









The existing 6 pin connector (top) for standard auto dimming mirror. The smaller connector (bottom) is the 3 pin one for the light/rain sensor









New 8 pin connector and mirror fitted without trim









All fitted









You will need an indicator stalk with momentary main beam (cruise control version shown). These type do not latch forward. I think cars with the BCM will already have them, but I'm not sure









The small icon in the bottom left corner shows when it is enabled. The usual blue icon still illuminates when main beam it actually turned on


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

How would we know if we have it or not?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

When you enable high/main beam, it stays on in an auto setting, dipping the beam when it detects oncoming traffic

"High-beam assist. Automatically adjusts headlights from high-beam to dipped-beam when another vehicle is approaching. Only in combination with light and rain sensor pack
£100"

Only fitted to facelift cars I believe, though I want to find out some other details regarding stalk, steering module and central electric module. Maybe can gateway also


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi
Yes I have it factory fitted. I will try and answer your questions but don't have ross tech.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT_coupe said:


> Hi
> Yes I have it factory fitted. I will try and answer your questions but don't have ross tech.


That's fine, a few of my questions don't need it, if you wouldn't mind:

1) Could you post a photo of the indicator stalk
2) Could you post a photo of the instrument cluster with the light showing for when you have auto high beam enabled?

That would be a helpful start, thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, now I understand what it is. I actually have it in my Tiguan. Pretty cool to watch it work at night in on coming traffic.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I've been interested in this for a while too.

I found another audi site that describes the mod.

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/h ... st.415339/

The main thing about the stalk was it's action of self centering and not staying detented on high beam enable.
The mirror is obviously much rarer to find and costly from breakers.

The mirror needed 2 additional wires (additional to rain and light).

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks a useful guide, thanks

Though I think things are going to snowball on my prefacelift...

I am already in the process of retrofitting the facelift BCM to replace the CECM/CCM. Then this looks like I'll need a new indicator stalk, which will need a new steering module. The facelift steering modules no longer have a separate steering angle sensor from what I can see, so I need to find out where it gets that from. If it is the steering rack itself, that will be a pain...

Finally, not sure whether the red/black DIS will support the auto high beam icon

Just as well I enjoy a challenge!

PS. this is why I have a sudden interest in the retrofit 8)


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Hopefully this helps. I had to crop pics. Let me know if these are ok


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Another pic


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That is helpful thanks, matches what I suspected

A couple more questions!

When you push the stalk forward, I think it springs back into normal position, eg it doesn't click into place. Is that right?

Also, can you override it and turn main beam on fully, like in a normal car?

Thanks again


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT... please don't do this to me!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> PS. this is why I have a sudden interest in the retrofit 8)


Can I ask how much the mirror cost? I've not seen one for less than £250.

I've a 2012, already with light and rain, so hoping it's easier if I could get a reasonable cost mirror.

Steve


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> That is helpful thanks, matches what I suspected
> 
> A couple more questions!
> 
> ...


Short answers  yes to first question and yes to second question


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey MT - looking forward to your progress. How's your adaptor harness for the CECM>BCM going?

I think you will find you will also need ODIS to make this mod happen. Along with that, like you said, it will snowball. You're bringing in a system that is crossing over with newer gen platform so a lot of modules _may_ need upgrading but it's all within your technical ability that's for sure.

Here is retrofit genuis Julian's post re: installing the "eye" rear view mirror (i'm lucky enough to have him relatively close by and we've worked through retrofit ideas a couple times) - chatting with him this morning and his main recommendation is get your BCM running first. That is one central point to powering all the newer accessories.

Then... read on for installing and coding the upgraded rear view mirror / front assist camera


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> MT... please don't do this to me!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry Barry! But I think this one will be a while off



Llewkcalb said:


> Can I ask how much the mirror cost? I've not seen one for less than £250.
> 
> I've a 2012, already with light and rain, so hoping it's easier if I could get a reasonable cost mirror.


I got it for a good price of £85, I was just patient on eBay as it wasn't particularly common. This is off a 2014 R8, which uses the same mirrors



TT_coupe said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, can you override it and turn main beam on fully, like in a normal car?
> ...


How do you do this out of interest? I've tried finding a PDF owners manual for a facelift model but they are all US editions where HBA wasn't available



IPG3.6 said:


> Hey MT - looking forward to your progress. How's your adaptor harness for the CECM>BCM going?
> 
> I think you will find you will also need ODIS to make this mod happen. Along with that, like you said, it will snowball. You're bringing in a system that is crossing over with newer gen platform so a lot of modules _may_ need upgrading but it's all within your technical ability that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Yes I am aiming to get the BCM fitted first. I am waiting for some pins/connectors to arrive so I can start to make up looms to extend the CCM wires down to the front of the car initially. Then I will start to look into the CECM wires. I believe I have the wiring conversion sorted, I'll be sure to share it with you! It's very messy at the moment, there are ~85 wires to swap 

Thanks for the link, I'll have a look. I just couldn't resist getting this mirror when I saw it


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I still think you should just cut and splice. Like i've already mentioned you're accurate enough and well versed in retrofitting that you'll most likely get it 99% right on first go 

That and the harness plug thing will take up soooooo much space!


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Here is the page of the facelift UK manual.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Could you post the R8 part code please.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I did this retrofit with a 8v mirror on a 8s think probably different platform but if i can help ask away

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Also, can you override it and turn main beam on fully, like in a normal car... Just simply by moving stalk towards you cancels the auto mode enabling normal manual operation.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> I still think you should just cut and splice. Like i've already mentioned you're accurate enough and well versed in retrofitting that you'll most likely get it 99% right on first go
> 
> That and the harness plug thing will take up soooooo much space!


Yes very true, there are just so many wires in this case, including some thick 4mm ones. I'll just see how it goes I think once I have the CCM wires down to the front for a test fit. As usual the discrepancies in Elsa have left a few things for me to determine by trial and error 



Llewkcalb said:


> Could you post the R8 part code please.


Either 8J0 857 511 C or 8J0 857 511 G should be fine, G replaced C but there is probably no difference. Both are listed for the TT and R8. I have the G version. Thank you also for the manual photo



237tonybates said:


> I did this retrofit with a 8v mirror on a 8s think probably different platform but if i can help ask away


Thanks, I am assuming you did that for the frameless style mirror? I think the main issue I will have is that the car is pre-facelift and so supporting modules need changing first



TT_coupe said:


> Also, can you override it and turn main beam on fully, like in a normal car... Just simply by moving stalk towards you cancels the auto mode enabling normal manual operation.


Cool, makes sense. I'll let you have a break for now but I'll probably be back soon enough!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

MT-V6 said:


> IPG3.6 said:
> 
> 
> > I still think you should just cut and splice. Like i've already mentioned you're accurate enough and well versed in retrofitting that you'll most likely get it 99% right on first go
> ...


Yes with the frameless. It was actually listed as a r8 part 
81A857511C 2016 on r8
I beleive the g revision was later when matrix arrived. 
But as you say its a different platform

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good to know. Trying a later gen frameless mirror is something that has crossed my mind. I'll look into that once this one is finished!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Ive got another mirror ive bought to go on my wife's a3 when a get chance . If your in the derby notts area befor i fit it your more than welcome to try. The wiring on them are pos neg can hi lo and one to the int light. The reverse feed is not needed for the auto dim as its can controlled

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm in London so nowhere near otherwise I would take you up on that offer. Would you mind measuring the diameter of the bracket? At least that would give me an idea of the fitment


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Here you go









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. It's 4 prongs vs 3 for the TT so not a straight swap then, though the bracket could possibly be swapped over


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have fitted the new mirror because I was impatient...waiting for the new 8 pin connector as well as a mating 6 pin connector so I can make a small adaptor loom. Annoyingly the pins are different and I don't want to cut them

This is mostly to provide power to get the dimming working again, and to prewire the canbus in advance. Also to maybe connect up the canbus and see what happens

The base is a little larger, though when fitted it is mostly hidden behind the mirror anyway










The windscreen base (with light/rain sensor) with the mirror removed with the existing 6 pin connector


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the part number for the 8 pin plug repair wire if you need? On the 8j are there different can cicuits like the mqb and is it module 20?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I have the part numbers thanks, just need to get them from the dealer now

It uses the powertrain canbus which I will take from the can gateway behind the glovebox, and yes it will be module 20. Not sure what coding options are available but I'm a little way from that for now. Just getting some of the simple bits sorted initially but my focus is getting the CECM upgraded first as I'm pretty certain it is required for HBA


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

agree 200% it is required


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

A small update now my adaptor loom is almost ready

It converts the standard auto dimming 6 pin connector to the HBA 8 pin connector. The pins are different so can't just be swapped over

Part numbers are:

8E0 971 834 - 6 pin connector
TE 963725 - pins for 6 pin connector

8K0 971 833 - 8 pin connector
TE 7-1452653

There are 5 wires used, an extra 2 will be newly added powertrain canbus which I already have in the car. Once the wires are fed through the headlining I'll cloth tape them etc


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

How well timed to show the connectors.

I ordered a mirror today, comes next week.

Did you get the connectors from dealer? My local VW can usually get the connectors but they always strugle with pins. I checked farnell but they are on back order.

Steve


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Mtv6 dont some of thise older style assist mirrors have lane assist also ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Llewkcalb said:


> How well timed to show the connectors.
> 
> I ordered a mirror today, comes next week.
> 
> Did you get the connectors from dealer? My local VW can usually get the connectors but they always strugle with pins. I checked farnell but they are on back order.


Yes I got the connectors from the dealer but I never get pins from them as they come on short wires which you have to cut and join etc, I prefer to crimp them on. ETKA only lists these 'repair wires'

The pins are in the post above and I actually got them from Farnell but I only needed the female MCON ones for the 8 pin connector, I already had the male MQS for the 6 pin connector. These will also be fine probably https://uk.farnell.com/te-connectivity/ ... dp/1822049 and are in stock



237tonybates said:


> Mtv6 dont some of thise older style assist mirrors have lane assist also ?


Not on the MK2 as a factory option anyway. Lane assist requires a proper camera as far as I know which is mounted to the windscreen. Whether or not it can be done using newer generation parts who knows


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Id seen this older style mirror similar but for different platforms 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Auto-Di ... 890.l49292

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting, I think that might be an A6 part but will check it out. Though the only lane assist part there is the extra large trim piece, the actual mirror sensors looks identical

I assume there is some kind of extra module for the lane assist but not sure

I have connected mine up today, not the canbus, but everything else. Technically it's equal to what I had before with the dimming etc, though it's now missing the reverse gear dipping

I plan to crack on with the CECM -> BCM upgrade at the start of next year and then I'll follow this thread up when I get as far as connecting up the canbus etc


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes i thought it looks the same as the one in your picture . They look like photocells and not cameras . Im in the middle of a retrofit on a a3 8v not gotbit wirking yet butbthe pin 3 can hi is cancelling the dimming in reverse

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I suspected it was via canbus now, makes sense. Mine is cancelling properly when the interior light is turned on and the wing mirrors are dimming too, so all looks good. I've reached the limit of what I can do now though with my current CECM

I'd be interested in any info etc you have for the 8V anyway


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Does the reverse and int light cancel the dimming wing mirrors also ? 8s and 8v mirrors are 4 and 5 
Can 3 and 8 
7 not used

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

High Beam Assist has its own module # 20. Excessive used of high beam overheats the flapper solenoid.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

237tonybates said:


> Does the reverse and int light cancel the dimming wing mirrors also ? 8s and 8v mirrors are 4 and 5
> Can 3 and 8
> 7 not used


I'll post the pins up, 7 pins are used. The only original pins that isn't used is the reverse one. The mirror undims when the interior light is on, useful if eg. your passenger is using it while you are driving



Wolvez said:


> High Beam Assist has its own module # 20. Excessive used of high beam overheats the flapper solenoid.


The 'module' is in the mirror itself


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

MT-V6 said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > Does the reverse and int light cancel the dimming wing mirrors also ? 8s and 8v mirrors are 4 and 5
> ...


No i mean the wing mirror. Eg the same as the interior mirror when int light or in reverse

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh I've not noticed, I would imagine so bit I'll double check


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

These are the pins for the TT:

Pin 1 > Positive, ignition live
Pin 2 > Earth
Pin 3 > Powertrain canbus high
Pin 4 > Dimming wing mirror connection 1
Pin 5 > Dimming wing mirror connection 2
Pin 6 > Interior light signal - to undim
Pin 8 > Powertrain canbus low

And here is it almost fitted with the top trim removed, quite tricky to refit, especially with the larger 8 pin connector


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

The pin config 
are the same as the mqb platform

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> And here is it almost fitted with the top trim removed, quite tricky to refit, especially with the larger 8 pin connector


On the one I've bought the 8pin connector is fixed into the mirror.

Plug ordered today £5 from VW. Found some pins in garage from old caddy mod I carried out.

I'm not making an adapter, just removing 6pin and fitting 8pin..

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What mirror have you ordered? Would be interesting to confirm fitment is the same as the TT mirror. It seems some models have a 4 pronged mount compared to the TTs 3. Not sure if that's age or model related


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry MTV6 I'm talking out my hoop, I've gone and bought the 4 prong one shown the other photo.

What a plonker!

They are not compatible.

For a moment I was optimistic as the camera looked like it would move over but there are more electronics in the new mirror.

Back to ebay. This time a bit more notice of part numbers.

Steve


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Llewkcalb said:


> Sorry MTV6 I'm talking out my hoop, I've gone and bought the 4 prong one shown the other photo.
> 
> What a plonker!
> 
> ...


Whats the part number of the one you bought

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

It's from a vw golf.

5k7 857 511 A 9B9.

Took a gamble based on the pictures when I bought it. Trouble was I was comparing the wrong pictures. 

Was a lot cheaper than any TT or R8 one I've seen in past.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

237tonybates said:


> The pin config
> are the same as the mqb platform
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Nice little info! This makes absolute sense as this would be a crossover mod and much more common in MQB.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> These are the pins for the TT:
> 
> Pin 1 > Positive, ignition live
> Pin 2 > Earth
> ...


Is it "meant" to use a different plastic trim to hold the connector? I was playing around here the other day when doing the HomeLink buttons mods and realised i hadn't placed the 6 pin connector into it's bracket. Maybe the 8-pin connector uses a different wiring trim beauty trim and guide?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The trim is the same, maybe the guide part below is different. I'll have to check now!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes I suspected it was via canbus now, makes sense. Mine is cancelling properly when the interior light is turned on and the wing mirrors are dimming too, so all looks good. I've reached the limit of what I can do now though with my current CECM
> 
> I'd be interested in any info etc you have for the 8V anyway


What canbus module are you upgrading to

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I had a look yesterday and the gateway doesn't have 20 listed in the Installation List, but it is shown under Coding. Tried ticking it (out of interest, but the coding wasn't saving. I've seen this before with VCDS so I'll give it another go

Either way expecting a communications error due to the HBA canbus not being connected to anything yet


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> Is it "meant" to use a different plastic trim to hold the connector? I was playing around here the other day when doing the HomeLink buttons mods and realised i hadn't placed the 6 pin connector into it's bracket. Maybe the 8-pin connector uses a different wiring trim beauty trim and guide?


ETKA lists only one type of 'upper' and 'lower' trims, well actually 2 between coupe and roadster

At a guess they made the trims for the 6 pin connector originally, then fitted HBA assist from ~2010 onwards which needed the 8 pin, but didn't redesign the trim to suit. It is fine once back together, I just pushed the slack wire back into the headlining to give more space

Nice and neat again


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Well I had a look yesterday and the gateway doesn't have 20 listed in the Installation List, but it is shown under Coding. Tried ticking it (out of interest, but the coding wasn't saving. I've seen this before with VCDS so I'll give it another go
> 
> Either way expecting a communications error due to the HBA canbus not being connected to anything yet


Gateway is not a problem because it's flashable unlike central electric. I activated needle sweep and lap timer by flashing the cluster 8J0920930F using 8J0920930A flash file. I just got really curious if it will work and I can't find any info online about .sgo flash file. It's also possible to add more bytes on coding using ODIS but I haven't tried it yet.

Weird my gateway has adaptive cruise control address 0013


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks right at home MT! Love it.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

MTV6

As noted above I bought the wrong mirror. Well I butchered it and added the PCB, camera and wiring to my existing mirror.

Trouble now is the housings, with aid of a Dremel it sits over the mirror but doesn't fit (held on with tape right now) did you note if your camera module attached to the mirror or the housing?

On the plus side it functions okay.
-code gateway, code camera to light type then add HBA to central electronics.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure but I believe it is all within the mirror. It's hard to see what is in the bracket part but I don't think there was much in there aside from the sensor. How big is the module?

Do you photos of it opened up?

I came across this thread a while ago but maybe it will help https://www.r8talk.com/threads/high-beam-assist.161764/



> The other thing I learned is the HBA controller is not integrated into the camera, but on the PCB in the mirror housing, so my initial plan of swapping the whole housing and contents was a no go, hence having to split open the housing and swap over the mirror glass only.


What CAN gateway do you have out of interest?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

The camera is connected to the module pcb with ffc cable . The pcb is mounted on the back of the glass not the black cover but easily removed . I bought a frameless hba mirror but had a chip on the edge so bought another auto dim mirror and swapped the glass over

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> What CAN gateway do you have out of interest?




```
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 S    HW: 7N0 907 530 J
   Component: J533  Gateway H43 1632  
   Revision:   H43       Serial number: 040912F2000455
   Coding: 354101
   Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
   VCID: 4089365BD301111EDBD-8015
```


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I opened the mirror and the PCB inside the mirror controls dimming and HBA.

I managed to swap the PCB and glass to my own mirror, its all working fully.

The problem is the actual camera module, its clipped into the golf mirror, my TT mirror has no clip.

So I cut up the golf housing to fit the TT mirror and glued the camera to the housing. Its a mess but it proves the principle and confirms I want the mod and its worth paying for.

When I read your message my hopes jumped thinking that the trim could be purchased separately, when i checked 7zap i realised you were talking out the cable cover not the plastic housing.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you both have any photos of the disassembly of the mirror, or otherwise some tips on how you did it?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Pics of dimming mirror. (non hba)


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Close ups


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Close ups cont..


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

The mirror body is held together by clips, no glue etc.

It's very easy to open, I used a thin plastic card and slid along the gap until it was in between the body and frame. I then used a plastic pry tool to remove the frame.

The glass is free at this point only held by the 2 connectors to the edge of the glass.

The pcb is held by 2 clips and a the connector to the rear. (2 connectors on the hba version as one goes to the camera style sensor)

I unpinned the pcb end connectors to remove the wiring.

(The hba sensor was held by a screw, a clip and a ground wire. No pics of that at minute.

Steve


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

As above .the pics below are 8s mirrors but will be the same i guess. 
They are both auto dimming but no hba but are the same build as ive done that one also .the top one is the early model with switch the next facelift frameless









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good info, the photos will be helpful to anyone needing to open up the mirrors too


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi

I've finally got a correct spec mirror after my test with a cheap golf mirror.

I got it from kufatec for 80£ delivered. Seems a bargain.

Anyway, I have an extra part in this one, it appears to be a humidity sensor. I believe it is a LIN bus module. As the TT never had it (that I can see) I'm wondering if it 1) any use 2) possible to fit at all.

Any comments ?

MTV6 did your research of R8 show this?

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds strange, I though only A6, A8 etc had that. The TT one doesn't as the AC doesn't use it. What part number do you have?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

8J0 857 511 G is what I ordered but I don't see it written on the mirror.

I've found the r8 wiring and it mentions humidity. I'm just cross checking the diagrams.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's the same as mine then. The part number should be imprinted on the bottom edge, also with a Gentex logo

Let me know what you find with the R8 though, not heard of that before

Also can verify it in VCDS

Funnily enough when you first replied I was in the car scanning it. I test wired it to canbus over the weekend and have swapped my gateway

What steering module and gateway do you have out of interest? And what age is your TT?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Steering

```
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K    HW: 8P0 953 549 K
   Component: J0527           H38 0070  
   Coding: 0014141
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 4685204331253F2EE11-8013

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030
```
Can gateway

```
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 S    HW: 7N0 907 530 J
   Component: J533  Gateway H43 1632  
   Revision:   H43       Serial number: 040912F2000455
   Coding: 354101
   Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
   VCID: 4089365BD301111EDBD-8015
```
2012 (62)

Steve


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

R8 has 8 connections.









TT has 7 connections.

The extra connector is lin BUS.

I believe the interior monitor (inside interior light) has lin BUS so I'll give it a go next time I'm in the garage.

The extra sensor is g355 humidity and appears in module 46.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have just had a look at Elsa as this interested me. Note the R8 mirror only has 7 wires, in your screenshot pin 3 is shown twice and there is no pin 7.

The first diagram seems to show a non HBA mirror as pin 3 is the reverse gear signal wire. Though G355 humidity sensor is listed, there are no different wires for it, which means it either uses existing canbus wires or is an error in Elsa. I would be tempted to go with the error case, as I have come across many errors in Elsa...

The second screenshot shows the HBA pins 3 and 8 for canbus

What is the humidity sensor even for? :lol:

Also, thanks for the details. Since you have a facelift car it will be a lot easier for you then! Don't forget you will need a new indicator stalk with momentary full beam: 8P0 953 513 E (without cruise) or 8P0 953 513 F (with cruise)


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

My saga continues.

The new mirror on connection won't respond on address 20. Ive emailed kufatec before I go any further. I'll reinstall my golf version which works perfectly, just doesn't have a case and is held by tape.

Steve


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Which canbus are you connected to ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

How did you get on Llewkcalb?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi sorry for not closing my issue.

Any way after many weeks of waiting for the german postal system(the parcel was stuck in customs then lost) , the mirror was returned to kufatec and pronounced faulty.

Kufatec sent me a new one which is fitted and works well. The extra sensor is not present on this one and I never got to the bottom of what and if not could be connected.

Something was odd about the first mirror, the lack of part number etc. New one has part details on mirror.

I've been tweaking the activation speeds but other than that all works great.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool, so in the end you have a normal TT mirror fitted, no modifications needed?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Same mirror as yours (MTV6)

Bit of pain (and delay) buying from Germany, but a good price. 87€ all in.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Wait, this was an option on Mk2 TT?!? I never knew that, I don't think it was an option in Can/US as I never heard of it being on these cars until now.

I recall someone over on audi-sport.net retrofitting on an 8P A3, but that car never came with it to begin with.

So you need the mirror and you also need a different central electronics module, do I have that right?

The humidity sensor, I always wondered what that was for too. I think Golfs have had it (with auto-headlight option) since Mk6... Can it activate the fog lights automatically?

As an aside were auto-dimming (aka "anti dazzle) side/wing mirrors ever an option in the TT anywhere?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep it was an option on 2010+ MK2s and is just the different mirror. On a facelift car all of the other module requirements are present. Not so on the early cars and this is what I am going to attempt! I have it fitted and appearing on CAN, but my existing CECM is unaware and therefore it currently doesn't function (amongst other issues such as the main beam stalk and maybe some other things :lol: ) Based on your signature, both your A3 and TT should be compatible. The only prerequisite really is that you already have auto headlights due to the mirror mounting bracket being different

I don't believe it was ever available in North America due to some differences in laws? As over here it was also available on the 8P I believe, as well as quite a few other cars of the time (R8, A6 etc)

I am pretty certain the humidity sensor stuff was not available on the TT, but I would be interested in it's purpose anyway

And yes dimming wing mirrors were available, see my guide here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1815834 Again if you already have a dimming rear view mirror, it is a simple retrofit, though the glass is pricey


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Yep it was an option on 2010+ MK2s and is just the different mirror. On a facelift car all of the other module requirements are present. Not so on the early cars and this is what I am going to attempt! I have it fitted and appearing on CAN, but my existing CECM is unaware and therefore it currently doesn't function (amongst other issues such as the main beam stalk and maybe some other things :lol: )


You have got to be the Retrofit Master of TTs! 



MT-V6 said:


> Based on your signature, both your A3 and TT should be compatible. The only prerequisite really is that you already have auto headlights due to the mirror mounting bracket being different


Wow just the mirror eh? Wish I had known that 8 years ago haha. This is probably something I'd more be interested in adding to the A3 I think but finding a mirror for cheap...ehhh don't know if I will bother now. I'm trying to limit any more spending on that car lol. Just that master cylinder I want to upgrade and then maybe w/m injection sometime in the future. I know there's always more to spend on but TBH I think that car is where I need it to be and now the money pit is the TT :lol:



MT-V6 said:


> I don't believe it was ever available in North America due to some differences in laws? As over here it was also available on the 8P I believe, as well as quite a few other cars of the time (R8, A6 etc)


That's a good point they probably didn't want to spend the money to certify it mid-cycle. The newer MQB cars all have this of course, along with many other things the 8P never got. How reliable is this system at detecting when it should be on/off, considering it's basically a 1st gen implementation?



MT-V6 said:


> And yes dimming wing mirrors were available, see my guide here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1815834 Again if you already have a dimming rear view mirror, it is a simple retrofit, though the glass is pricey


Yeah the glass is wayyy too pricey, would have to get off a wrecked car but I don't think it was an option here so nothing to find for cheap and the TT has a unique mirror design, not like you can find it off an A4 or something. The other thing I'm surprised the car _doesn't_ have is power-fold mirrors. Mine has basically every option [we had here] except 19" wheels which were an option in Canada but standard in the US. I'm kind of glad on that one though, that little bit of extra sidewall makes for a less-harsh ride. I know, I know, I'm getting old!

So there are still lots of little things missing from what you guys got/could get over there so saying you have a "fully loaded" one here, you guys are probably like "nahh I think that's a base one bruv" :lol: Retrofitting is cool and all, esp. when it's not too difficult but adding all these little things would surely add up quick, esp. buying new OE and imported parts!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Power folding wing mirrors I hear you ask, https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1827258 will sort that out :lol:

Being LHD there, you at least have to option of mainland Europe/Germany for the mirrors, as they are sided. The European ones won't come with the anti-lawsuit "objects are nearer than they appear" or whatever it is that they put on them there!

On the other hand I think you got electric seats, cruise control and a few other '"luxury" things as standard didn't you? Whereas they were all options here


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> On the other hand I think you got electric seats, cruise control and a few other '"luxury" things as standard didn't you? Whereas they were all options here


Ha really? I'm not sure power seats were standard on the Mk2 TT in general but I think they were on the S. After a certain year they may also have become standard though. I can imagine a base 2.0T (that's the lowest engine we get BTW) FWD car from MY07 might indeed have manual seats. Cruise control definitely standard. Even the most basic A3 has that. Weird how they distribute options and standard equipment in different places. Also I guess the expectations are different. To have a car here without cruise control is a pretty foreign idea, even though many people never use it and some don't even know how!

A3s are...weird. They really used to skimp on those in the earlier years. First year over here was MY06, we never got the 8L A3. Very early A3s (made in calendar year 05) came here with actual stated "standard equipment" missing--no fog lights for example (I think dealers credited some dollar amount on those cars). Both my A3s (I had an '08 before the '13) had the power seat. And yes I mean singular. It was an option and only the driver's side! Pax seat is manual in basically all 8P A3s here. The year before my 08 the S-Line/sport seats were also driver's side manual as well. My 08 had no auto headlights either! A $40k car in 2008...manual headlights :roll: Halogens too because before the facelift the bi-xenons were incredibly rare on 2.0T cars. It was an option but few 2.0Ts. The 3.2L had that standard but that was a very expensive car. Thankfully my MY13 car has both auto and the bi-xenons but it doesn't have AFS which strangely was included on bi-xenon option cars pre-facelift.

MQB/8V A3s are a totally different thing though esp. since that one had its facelift. With all the competitors out there and how much standard equipment "non-lux" brands including Hyundai, Kia. have these days, there's no way they can make these cars not have some of this stuff and get away with it.

Neither my A3 or TT has footwell lighting though. TT has LED lighting stock, but a fat lot of good those map lights do--and without the glass roof it's pretty dark in there at night! I _think_ the TT has puddle lighting (can't remember) but the A3 does not. I know this is an easy retro and you can get those "car logo" ones for cheap off eBay, etc. but I never bothered.

Oh and we don't get those alarms--the interior sensor and the tow sensor? Nope, not even options I'm pretty sure. In Europe I think that's a big thing for Audi though right with the Thatcham stuff?

As said retrofitting this stuff would be fun I think and add some nice features but I think the cost and scarcity of some of the parts (esp. when they were never optioned here) makes some of them a non-starter.

I think the thing I'm most surprised at is how the TT-S I bought doesn't have some things you'd think a $70k ish car would (what it cost here when new, I didn't pay anything near that as I only bought it last year). My sister has a Q5, one model year later, and it's not even a Technik nor does it have S-Line and it still has a lot of these "little things" in it. Hers has the electric aux heater (and it's not a TDI), she's got not only puddle lights but wing mirror puddle lights...and electric fold ones too, footwell lighting I'm pretty sure, etc. Heck it also has 4-piston Brembos w/320mm discs up front, which was better than the S4 at the time (people actually commonly upgrade to the Q5 brakes I believe).


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not much progress with this but I have been doing some preparation for it. I have made an adaptor loom for the convenience module in the boot. This will make it easier for me to interchange while I move on to the central electric -> BCM swap under the dashboard. I will post more info on that as I go, but basically this will be step 2 of the high beam assist retrofit, as HBA is not supported on the early modules. Step 1 being installing the mirror itself (recognised over canbus, but not functional due to lack of support by the central electric module as mentioned)

The large yellow and grey connector is my adaptor loom










I have also bought the non-latching high beam stalk, though this can't go on the car yet or I will break the functionality of my existing manual high beam. FYI the part number is 8P0 953 513 F


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@TT_coupe (wondering if they're still around ) or anyone else who has HBA in their Mk2. Can you please provide the Steering WHeel control module part number? This can be found when AutoScanning and it's module 16 - Steering wheel

ie.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, after a lot of effort, my 2007 TT now has high beam assist

Central electric and convenience modules replaced with a 2011+ BCM requiring ~100 wires swapping, different connectors, extending from boot to dashboard etc 😅

New headlight switch, indicator stalk, loads of coding

Last obstacle is that the auto icon does not show on my red DIS and I hope this will be fixed with a higher res white DIS instrument cluster. Drove with it for the first time this evening and I am pretty impressed with how well it worked

Will try and document this in due course once I've tied up the loose ends, I've not come across a prefacelift TT 8J, or even A3 8P with this so pretty pleased 😃


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I admire your skill and perseverance.

Ironically years ago, during a very annoying journey, where I was switching between main and dip constantly I said to my wife wouldn't it be great if it could be done automatically. Then a few years ago I get a car with it and never use it!

I didn't spec. it though as my car was pre-registered in a dealer show room and was pretty well specced. Not electric seats though which I would have liked.

To be fair I don't drive the TT much at night though.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Having said that I'm now doing a regular Monday night drive home and now in darkness on a busy A road so gave it a try!

Works better than I expected - thought it might be slow to react and I'd get flashed but works well, so will keep using it!

Still not using the cruise- control though.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you weren't using it, were you just not using main beam at all? I don't tend to use it so much with the xenons as they are brilliant anyway

It seems that if you nudge the stalk forward twice, it just puts main beam on permanently, would you confirm if that is the case?

Until I get my instrument cluster swapped, it's a bit tricky to know what it is doing


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Awesome you got this working! You really rewired one _hundred_ wires for the change of CECM? That's some craziness I wouldn't even have tried when I was young and into doing a lot of vehicle electronics/wiring (stuff like remote starts, alarms, etc.). You really are the king of retrofits! haha

So, just so I have it straight...the mirror part# is 8J0857511G? This part looks like it retails for $800 USD, lol. Also finding a salvage one seems quite unpossible in Can/US since it wasn't an option here (unless it was on the R8, I'm not sure). So seems like would have to get one off a Euro seller willing to ship here--seems like it's gonna be a unicorn find to ever get this done at a reasonable cost :|

On a side note, has anyone noticed just how many VAG rearview mirrors are prefixed "8J"? Like seriously so many of them--ones for everything from VW Beetle, to Q3s, to 8V A3s??? All starting with "our" 8J? Weird but that's what I see a lot of listings for on eBay. (Different mirrors than what I'm looking for but still prefixed as 8J.)

Also I think the part# ending in C is not actually the same? It seems like that one is just the auto-dimming/compass model w/o the HBA camera? 

In the facelift cars, is it really just as easy as swapping the mirror and coding (presuming you have auto-headlights and the dimming/compass mirror)?


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi MT-V6
I do use high beam but in the past didn't use the Auto setting on the light switch and pushed the stalk forward for main beam and pulled back for dipped as per none high-beam assist cars.

Last night I used the Auto setting and before engaging HB assist I could still activate high beam and dipped as above. I then pulled the stalk back and engaged HB assist with the icon appearing in the DIS, I have the white one.

I did override it manually (whilst still in Auto and engaged) and as you say I think it took a couple of stalk pushes. By this time though I was meeting almost constant traffic and street lights so couldn't play with it anymore.

I bought my car mainly for holidays and days out and as said didn't drive it much at night which is why I didn't bother with the HB Assist. But I'm having to now though and will certainly be using it.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll have to double check part numbers, but there are 2 revisions with HBA

I don't believe HBA was available in the US but not sure about Canada. I believe there are or were very restrictive laws on this kind of thing, including HBA and matrix headlights etc?

As a result there is not a compass and HBA version. I was wondering if two could be combined to make one, though 

And thanks for the info, that makes sense. I think I'll leave further questions until I have the instrument cluster sorted, as that will probably answer them anyway


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> I'll have to double check part numbers, but there are 2 revisions with HBA
> 
> I don't believe HBA was available in the US but not sure about Canada. I believe there are or were very restrictive laws on this kind of thing, including HBA and matrix headlights etc?


Indeed HBA was not available on 8P or 8J in Can/US at all. However HBA is certainly available on newer Audis and many other cars. There were also many other make/model cars manufactured around the time these cars were current (so mid to late 00s), that had an HBA type feature. 

Matrix LEDs are a different story. However they were allowed in Canada as of a couple years ago; US is still in the process of certifying them/creating the requirements, etc. I'm not sure that many cars are actually produced with the option though, even though they are allowed here. The reason is though Canadian cars are of course "Canadian spec" to meet the applicable standards, often times we don't get things if the US doesn't want them or doesn't allow them. So in other words once US allows the matrix lights, we'll probably see them more here as well. 

Similarly we can't have the 8V A3 hatchback here, because US doesn't like hatchbacks--basically the entire reason the sedan was made in the first place was because of Americans and since it was made they stopped selling the hatch on both sides of the border. Truth be told our market is basically the size of one US state, lol.



MT-V6 said:


> As a result there is not a compass and HBA version. I was wondering if two could be combined to make one, though


Wait, so the HBA mirror_ doesn't _have the compass indication? Well I guess it's not that important if you have nav--as you can just get it from there. Weird though. It has auto-dimming though, right?

There was a how-to posted on Audi-sport.net about putting it into a facelift 8P A3 which is here:








[HOW-TO] Retrofit HBA Mirror (High Beam Assist)


Hi all, Since there was litteraly zero information to be found about this retrofit I took my chances and did it myself. So, this how-to; how to retrofit a HBA (high beam assist) mirror in your A3. Before purchasing all the parts, please read the notes underneath to avoid disappointment. Note...




www.audi-sport.net





I mean you've already accomplished it but there might be some helpful hints or info within that writeup as well.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

I really wish the headlight on my TT is as good as my Honda.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Such great work mr MT and thanks for the updates on the way. I look forward to doing mine with the "magic" module (if it every arrives) lol


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> I look forward to doing mine with the "magic" module (if it every arrives) lol


Ian, do you still have the halogen reflector from your stock headlight? I will buy them.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Ian, do you still have the halogen reflector from your stock headlight? I will buy them.


do you mean the internals of the headlights?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> do you mean the internals of the headlights?


Yup,


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Yup,


Maybe PM me so we're not cluttering this thread


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Tried HBA again the other night and it's not foolproof. Same road as last time, completely dark, car was coming straight towards me well past the point I would have dipped manually, other car flashed me and my car then auto-dipped.

I'll try it again but this is just the thing I didn't want to happen and you lose confidence in it.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha, maybe this is the Audi way, just dazzle others until they flash you, got to keep up the good reputation amongst other drivers somehow


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

That could well be the case!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well the next step is getting the Auto icon to show in the DIS, and also clearing a fault code in the BCM that relates to instrument cluster communication. So I ordered a new cluster, the latest revision ever fitted to the non-TTS/RS MK2. Had a test fit of it, obviously expecting there to be immobiliser issues, but wanted to see it power up, mostly just so I could get a refund if faulty, but also just to have a play with it

First thoughts are that it instantly takes a few years off the car. The black/white is clearer and the higher resolution is crisp. Sounds small, but even the font using upper and lowercase, rather than all caps makes a big difference

Next was a pleasant surprise in that needle sweep was already enabled. I have another thread about this, but that was cool

Then relevant to this thread, I turned on HBA and tada:









the magic icon shows. Also the BCM fault code cleared

Very happy so far. The next step is getting the immobiliser/mileage sorted. Unfortunately this will be the first thing since buying the TT that I will have to get someone else to do for me, I'll see how that goes, but overall it's getting so close to being 100% perfect


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Replacing ECU and Cluster is easy using ODIS guided function. You just need to click replace control module. It will transfer the coding and adaptation including the immobilizer. Not sure if online login is required.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not replacing the ECU. Also I think Odis will only code a brand new cluster if I am not mistaken


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

ODIS will work with new and used cluster. It will also adapt the immobilizer without displaying the pin. It can also remove Component Protection but requires online login. On other common Audi model, all the modules the came with the car are VIN locked. The modules cannot be used to another car without removing component protection.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

@TT_coupe / @SamoaChris I don't suppose either of you would mind taking a photo or scan of the page on the owners manual that describes HBA? My prefacelift manual doesn't cover it and all the PDFs I can fine are from the US where is wasn't available as an option (I think)


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> @TT_coupe / @SamoaChris I don't suppose either of you would mind taking a photo or scan of the page on the owners manual that describes HBA? My prefacelift manual doesn't cover it and all the PDFs I can fine are from the US where is wasn't available as an option (I think)


Hi, this is from the manual within my ‘MyAudi’ account, hope it helps


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's definitely helpful, thanks

The only issue is that it looks like it's from a MK3? As there are references to matrix's headlights and the DIS menus are different

Bit helps with the theory of it at least. I was hoping it would specify the minimum speed before they activate


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

The min speeds on the mk3 are set in the adaption channels 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

In module 20 or a5 depending on specs

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The HBA just closes the flap on one side when there is incoming traffic. There is a adaptation channel to adjust Min speed and max speed at address 20.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi
The manual pages are on the first page of this topic.

The actuation speeds can be adjusted in vcds.

On mine both lights shutters open and close. Not just one.

Steve


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

So it is, I skimmed through the thread but missed it. Thanks for reminding me

Yes I don't think the shutters operate individually on the MK2, unfortunately


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Llewkcalb said:


> On mine both lights shutters open and close. Not just one.


Maybe your headlight is coded to "Tourist Solution Mode"
Try changing the RHD/LHD adaptation value on control module 20. 

What's the point of closing the left side shutter on RHD car driving on a RHD road? All incoming traffic are on the right side. Leaving the left side shutter open will not blind incoming traffic.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's just not sophisticated enough for that, i think the setup you are thinking of is matrix headlights from newer gen cars?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have just updated the first post to be a complete guide to the retrofitting of high beam assist, including all the information I gathered in this thread (thanks all who helped) and the information I researched and learnt during the install

The CECM -> BCM swap is not covered, neither is the red DIS -> white DIS instrument cluster, as both are quite in depth. I plan to make separate threads for those in future

Hope this helps others in future 

@SwissJetPilot please could you add a link to this in here?


----------

